# Strawberry Trout



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey fello fisherman! I'm new to this site, but i have been fishing for a while, mainley saltwater off california and hawaii. Been fishing at berry acouple times from shore, I stick to kastmasters and have had great success with 4lb test and light tackle, does anyone have other lures in mind that trout go crazy for? I just don't like to sit around, waiting for powerbait and worms to score.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I have done well using Rapalas, Lucky Craft, Jakes, Krockodiles, and various spinners. I have done the best using jigs, all year long. White tube jigs tipped with either a crawler or a minnow worked along the bottom.

Are you going to try it thru the ice?


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Ah man, you've gone from saltwater fishing in California and Hawaii to the 'Berry? That's got to be a bit of a let down, even though the trout out at the 'Berry are top notch. I have no advice to give you on the 'Berry, I only fish it through the ice, but I do have a request for some photos of your saltwater adventures, if you have any you'd like to share.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

J-bass said:


> but I do have a request for some photos of your saltwater adventures, if you have any you'd like to share.


+1


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> [quote="J-bass":mbo875qj]but I do have a request for some photos of your saltwater adventures, if you have any you'd like to share.


+1[/quote:mbo875qj]

+2

and good luck


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Glymph I'm not sure I like the new avatar. Every time I see a movie with Jessica Biel, I cant help but think of you.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

man i love her new avatar, but it is hard to beat Jessica Biel.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It could be beat if she switched Jessicas...

...Alba? 8) 

She'd only do that if we could find a pic of Alba holding a bow.

On topic, don't be afraid to soak a minnow while working the shiny gear. A 2nd pole permit is a great investment.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="J-bass":288wxzg0]but I do have a request for some photos of your saltwater adventures, if you have any you'd like to share.
> ...


+2

and good luck[/quote:288wxzg0]

+1 That would be awesome!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for all your responses, there's nothing better than reeling in your line and having a fish slam on your lure. Unless you had Jessica Biel in a bikini unhook your fish!!!! _(O)_


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I miss the hot bow hunting chick *OOO*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> I miss the hot bow hunting chick *OOO*


That and I heard that Alba is now pregnant... so lets leave her off the avatar screen please.... :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pregnant just means less caution can be used. :twisted:


----------

